# Launch control ?!?



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Hi all,

After 2 month and 4000km on the car i finally got the car to do 0-60mph under 3.5 sec, 3.48 to be exact!

I was using the launch control wrong, people told to put the buttons:
Race - Race - Off

Which pressing break and building up revs, would have a slow start, and always around 4 Seconds :-(
So just letting break go and punching the gas would get better results.

But after seeing the videos about launch control controversy, where the japanese guy explains it is not a launch control, but to get out of the Snow (Snow!)
That made me thinking, if the guy talking about snow, why do i not use the Button in Snow mode? So i just went out and set my buttons:
Snow - Race - Off

Build up the Revs 2000 Rpm and let go of the break, and EUREKA the Car jumps and fly's to the 60mph, almost always under The 3.5 Sec !

If you got a 2010 Euro Version Go and try !


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So is that a "Launch" using the "control" set up or just a very fast start ?


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Steve said:


> So is that a "Launch" using the "control" set up or just a very fast start ?


If i'm not mistaking, Doesn't matter which positions you have your buttons.
If you press the Break and builds up revs and let go, it uses the launch


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

xcraft, no not so as there is deffo a pattern of how to put the buttons to do a launch !

I saw it on Top gear when Clarkson had the GTR in Japan


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

yeah but he puts them in the wrong position, like everyone else said.

Go into your car and test:
Race - Race - Off
and
Snow - Race - Off

Is you have an Accessport connect it and time the 0-60mph time.
you'll see for yourself which one is faster!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Na dont have or need an access port !

I have never used the launch contorl on my car but may one day soon !!! LOL


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Steve, with yours being a JDM you will have the old full fat LC. Race Race Off if i remember correctly. Unless you had the software update which i doubt as i cant see your car going any where near a nissan stealership.

With the soft launch update, it doesnt matter where your buttons are.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

sin said:


> Steve, with yours being a JDM you will have the old full fat LC. Race Race Off if i remember correctly. Unless you had the software update which i doubt as i cant see your car going any where near a nissan stealership.
> 
> With the soft launch update, it doesnt matter where your buttons are.


100% my friend !!!


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

sin said:


> Steve, with yours being a JDM you will have the old full fat LC. Race Race Off if i remember correctly. Unless you had the software update which i doubt as i cant see your car going any where near a nissan stealership.
> 
> With the soft launch update, it doesnt matter where your buttons are.


well that is what i'm trying to say it does matter on the 2010 euro model!


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Steve said:


> Na dont have or need an access port !
> 
> I have never used the launch contorl on my car but may one day soon !!! LOL


Why not!

That is like having a girl and not having sex with here


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

xcraft said:


> Why not!
> 
> That is like having a girl and not having sex with here


It gets off the line fast enough just using the throttle.

Using LC is like having a girl, having sex with her, then punching her in the face. Eventually you will break her and have no ride:bawling:

Unless it's Leona Lewis, punch away.:thumbsup:


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

Rich001 said:


> It gets off the line fast enough just using the throttle.
> 
> Using LC is like having a girl, having sex with her, then punching her in the face. Eventually you will break her and have no ride:bawling:
> 
> Unless it's Leona Lewis, punch away.:thumbsup:



:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Rich001 said:


> It gets off the line fast enough just using the throttle.
> 
> Using LC is like having a girl, having sex with her, then punching her in the face. Eventually you will break her and have no ride:bawling:
> 
> Unless it's Leona Lewis, punch away.:thumbsup:


Bloody good fun though!
:thumbsup:


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

2010 model is not suppose to break!
in 2 month i did more then 100 launches 
And everything running smoothly!

Maybe the 2010 model is more like a slap on the Butt instead of the punch in the face ;-)


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

fwiw, my HPC told me that UK cars do *not* have launch control. Please note that Jeremy Clarkson drove a Jap GTR. Maybe the HPC is wrong?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Rich001 said:


> It gets off the line fast enough just using the throttle.
> 
> Using LC is like having a girl, having sex with her, then punching her in the face. Eventually you will break her and have no ride:bawling:
> 
> Unless it's Leona Lewis, punch away.:thumbsup:


I think you need to pay a visit to this thread I started (unless you already have?) and pop Miss Piggy in there. :thumbsup:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/138802-people-faces-you-just-wouldnt-tire-slapping.html


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes I have noticed your thread Tazz but never seem to have time to come and write a comprehensive list. I wouldn't want to miss anyone out nor can I remember the names off all the factor finalists there's just too many!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

christer said:


> fwiw, my HPC told me that UK cars do *not* have launch control. Please note that Jeremy Clarkson drove a Jap GTR. Maybe the HPC is wrong?





They do but it is a PG rated version ,the R rated version is on the imports


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Rich001 said:


> Using LC is like having a girl, having sex with her, then punching her in the face. Eventually you will break her and have no ride:bawling:
> 
> Unless it's Leona Lewis, punch away.:thumbsup:





Lol :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Does that LC make _that_ much difference in the GTR? I suppose for a drag strip etc then every .0000 second counts but in everyday driving, I find it gets the mark fine.

There is no scare/worry about using the LC in my other cars and even with that in mind, I have only used it twice. One of the times was at Santa Pod and the time was slower than just stamping on the gas.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

christer said:


> fwiw, my HPC told me that UK cars do *not* have launch control. Please note that Jeremy Clarkson drove a Jap GTR. Maybe the HPC is wrong?


I heard a rumour there was still somebody believeing the BS most HPC's are telling. So it was you????

Trust me GTR35 whether it's 2008 US or JAP import, and 2009 + 2010 models, they all have launch control. Just not in the manual.


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

*Just not... ?*



tomgtr said:


> Just not in the manual.


I'm sorry, but is this not a bit a silly view to take?

You could hammer in a nail with a glass ashtray, but it wont be in the manual you could ... possibly because it was not build for that purpose?

The action of putting the so-used launch control "on" is clearly described in the manual. And the description is not launch control or anything in that nature.

When you start a manual car 15 times in a row and burn the clutch or break the gears, the manufacturer wont pay either. It is called wear and tear, just like the tires and the breaks. They all work on friction or usage ... and excessive friction will degrade/break any part.


But if you like using it for launch (and it seemingly helps) why not! ... but you know what to expect; more wear and tear on all the cars parts. The workings of this action are also clearly explained (albeit for the other purpose) by the GTR Chief designer.


By his explanation:
*2010 GT-R Launch Control Controversy Explained on video (by Kazutoshi Mizuno):*
YouTube - 2010 GT-R Launch Control Controversy Explained on video 



In each case ... I hope we all enjoy our cars, and the great piece of engineering produced from thin air! GREAT CAR! :clap:

Have fun and stay safe ... enjoy every kilometer/mile!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL you boys !! 

You should have just bought a Jap import and then you would know you have LC with the full meat !!! None of the 2009 or 2010 veggie stuff


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

Steve said:


> LOL you boys !!
> 
> You should have just bought a Jap import and then you would know you have LC with the full meat !!! None of the 2009 or 2010 veggie stuff



:clap::flame::clap::flame:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Steve said:


> LOL you boys !!
> 
> You should have just bought a Jap import and then you would know you have LC with the full meat !!! None of the 2009 or 2010 veggie stuff


How many times have u used it Steve?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi my friend with a great taste in car Colour

Don't need to as the car has a Litchfield map with the full Miltek SS sports large bore system, K&N filters - breathing & maping. However, I have it up my sleeve if ever I should need it & know it will be a sub 3.5 sec to 62mph


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Steve said:


> Don't need to as the car has a Litchfield map with the full Miltek SS sports large bore system, K&N filters - breathing & maping. However, I have it up my sleeve if ever I should need it & know it will be a sub 3.5 sec to 62mph


Get it done steve, otherwise i may start rumours you're a vegetarian.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I only eat Meat !!! (& pea's & carrots) LOL


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Just found out my car has LC3, i thought there where only 2 versions ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

xcraft said:


> Just found out my car has LC3, i thought there where only 2 versions ;-)




There were only two versions i.e LC1 (JDM early USDM), LC2 (EDM)

But now 2010 models have LC3. The logic in the LC3 is very neat, there are tables for all the different modes so we can tune the different modes for different launch RPMs


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

sound great, so you can program if i have the buttons Off-Race-Off it would get a moderate launch Race-Race-Off i would get a hardcore drag Race launch?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Haha - yes I do tend to take onboard what dealers tell me even if it is with a pinch of salt. Of course, in my experience it is even more dumb to take the word of an anonymous internet poster having said that, I am very new to the GTR world having owned Porsches and other cars for mnay years so any "knowledge" is welcome thanks for your useful comment btw.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I would have thought that using Snow mode on Tarmac is a bad idea.
With locked diffs, things are going to get very hot, and potentially lock-up the tranny.

I've never used, or needed to, launch control.
Why anyone would want to make the girl baggy like a clowns pocket is beyond me.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

xcraft was ur 3.48sec 0-60mph measured using a COBB or VBox type gadget?


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Titanium GTR said:


> xcraft was ur 3.48sec 0-60mph measured using a COBB or VBox type gadget?


COBB ACCESSPORT


----------

